# Next POET or Common core?



## airlady (27 Feb 2008)

I am AVS tech. Anyone know when and where are the next Poet and Common core will be held? and how long are they going to be?

thaks


----------



## MikeL (27 Feb 2008)

POETs a pretty long course. As for when next is gonna start, no idea, but you shouldn't be as concerned with when the next one starts, since you might not be on it. Just ask up your chain of command when you're slotted to go on course.


----------

